# vet



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

We've been taking my pup to the same vet since we got him at 8 weeks. He's now almost 7 months, and I'm debating taking him elsewhere. I don't feel like the vet is as careful/cautious as I'd like. The most recent example is that our puppy ate some grapes and raisins and a week ago. So we called the vet, and they told us to wait and see. Well bottom line, he threw up, we had to take him to ER that night, and follow up 3 more times for blood tests. Fortunately he's ok now, but if the vet had been cautious, they could have induced vomiting immediately and we might have avoided the trauma. 

Another example, the puppy started exhaling through his nose quite rapidly and seemed like he couldn't breathe, and when I called the vet, she asked if he was just sniffing. Since then I've learned through the internet and our trainer that it is reverse sneezing. I'm curious why the vet didn't even suggest that when I so easily found it on the Web. 

Also, the vet has not performed any blood tests, or urine tests. She did a fecal test when we got him. Does anyone know whether he should have gotten blood work at this point? 

So at this point, we need to get the puppy neutered and I'm thinking we should switch drs. and I was wondering what everyone thought.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Listen to your gut, find another vet. Ask your friends who have dogs were they take them.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

I would assume your ER vet forwarded a report to your regular vet. What was your vet's response after learning of your ER visit? Also, If you spoke to your vet, rather than a receptionist fielding routine calls, I too would have expected a difference response than what you received.

I wouldn't expect your vet do do blood tests on a puppy, unless they suspected a problem. However, prior to neutering, your vet should certainly do a blood test to check for any problems that would make surgery unwise. Seems like I always take in a urine sample on puppies at some point, to ensure their frequent peeing isn't due to a urinary infection, but I am a natural worrier .

If you want to give your vet one more chance before making a change, you could always call in and ask what tests they perform prior to neutering, what form of anesthesia they use, etc. If they don't take your questioning seriously, I would say it is time to find someone new.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks so much for that info. You know that is a very good point. We did provide our vet's info on the first ER visit, but I didn't hear anything from them since I initially called. And yes I spoke to the vet when I called that time. I really appreciate the feedback. I'll give it some thought and ask those questions for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

If it was my vet I 'll change immediatly


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> We've been taking my pup to the same vet since we got him at 8 weeks. He's now almost 7 months, and I'm debating taking him elsewhere. I don't feel like the vet is as careful/cautious as I'd like. The most recent example is that our puppy ate some grapes and raisins and a week ago. So we called the vet, and they told us to wait and see. Well bottom line, he threw up, we had to take him to ER that night, and follow up 3 more times for blood tests. Fortunately he's ok now, but if the vet had been cautious, they could have induced vomiting immediately and we might have avoided the trauma.
> 
> Another example, the puppy started exhaling through his nose quite rapidly and seemed like he couldn't breathe, and when I called the vet, she asked if he was just sniffing. Since then I've learned through the internet and our trainer that it is reverse sneezing. I'm curious why the vet didn't even suggest that when I so easily found it on the Web.
> 
> ...


I would listen to your gut and find another vet too. I find it unconscionable that a vet would treat the ingestion of grapes or raisins so casually, as that can be deadly.

As far as blood work or urinalysis is concerned, however, these are diagnostic tests. There is no reason that your puppy should need those routinely. Many vets want to do base-line blood work a couple of weeks before neutering, but they don't do urine testing then either. And until then, there's no reason for blood work OR urinalysis on a healthy puppy. Fecal is different&#8230; puppies pick up worms SO easily, it makes sense to check that from time to time.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

It is hard to find a vet. The one I loved retired, so I used another one and wasn't happy. This is going to sound crazy, and I know that these people don't always get good ratings but I have been using Banfield at PetSmart for years because I just didn't know where else to go. I started when my Shih-Tzu/Chin mix was just a little guy. We lost him at 10 years old a couple months ago. He had been sick for months and they were so good to him. They would call us and check on him. Anytime we called worried about anything they always worked us in. They are not equipped for big projects, but they referred me to specialists anytime Rascal needed it. I cannot speak for all of their clinics, as I have always only used the one near my home, but they were so good to my little guy. So, I'm taking my new little guy there too. I am on the wellness plan, which is basically pet insurance. 

Please let me know if I am not supposed to use names of places in this forum. I am new and am really not trying to plug or spam anything. Like I said, this is only my experience and only one location. I've read some pretty bad reviews. I just always had a good experience. I can't imagine my vet telling me just to wait and see when I am worried. I don't really expect a pediatrician to do this either. When I'm worried, I want an appointment. I totally understand where you are coming from and hope your little one is better now.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would change vets. A few months ago Truffles some raisins that accidentally fell on the floor. The vet said to bring her in immediately and they induced vomiting.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. these comments are solidifying what I'd been feeling, so I really do appreciate it. I just can't believe they told us to wait, and to be honest that just makes me not trust their opinion anymore, and without that trust, I just can't take my puppy there anymore. I'm going to find another place. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MWilson said:


> It is hard to find a vet. The one I loved retired, so I used another one and wasn't happy. This is going to sound crazy, and I know that these people don't always get good ratings but I have been using Banfield at PetSmart for years because I just didn't know where else to go. I started when my Shih-Tzu/Chin mix was just a little guy. We lost him at 10 years old a couple months ago. He had been sick for months and they were so good to him. They would call us and check on him. Anytime we called worried about anything they always worked us in. They are not equipped for big projects, but they referred me to specialists anytime Rascal needed it. I cannot speak for all of their clinics, as I have always only used the one near my home, but they were so good to my little guy. So, I'm taking my new little guy there too. I am on the wellness plan, which is basically pet insurance.
> 
> Please let me know if I am not supposed to use names of places in this forum. I am new and am really not trying to plug or spam anything. Like I said, this is only my experience and only one location. I've read some pretty bad reviews. I just always had a good experience. I can't imagine my vet telling me just to wait and see when I am worried. I don't really expect a pediatrician to do this either. When I'm worried, I want an appointment. I totally understand where you are coming from and hope your little one is better now.


You are always welcome to share experiences with products and providers! No problem at all.  I think the problem with a place like Banfield is that it's hard to develop a long term relationship with one vet, because the vets are "just employees" and tend to move on. I'm glad to hear that you had such a good experience there, and it is very heartening to hear that they referred you to specialists as needed.

The other thing you need to be very careful about with Banfield or ANY new vet is that they are aware of (or willing to become educated about!) the protocols for vaccine and chemical sensitive breeds like ours. Vets have to learn about many different species and breeds within species. It's not reasonable to expect that they know everything about every breed. It IS reasonable to expect them to be willing to work with ou and learn.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

If you don't like your vet for any reason, you should change, but I have to throw this out there FYI. 

The whole grape thing has been blown out of proportion. There was only one year that any deaths were reported and it was in the early 2000s. My dogs eat grapes and raisins often. Not because I give them, but because my grandsons and my father do it repeatedly even tho I've asked them not to. (No sense asking for trouble right?). However, They've never had a problem. Maybe your vet is aware of this and takes a conservative "wait and see" approach because Inducing vomiting is hard on your dog and I wouldn't want to do it if I didn't have to. 

Also, getting a clean sterile urine speciman is not an innocuous procedure. They either catheter the urethra or insert a needle through the abdomen into the bladder. What if they miss or the tech is inexperienced? Its invasive I wouldn't recommend it unless absolutely necessary.

I would absolutely do the full blood work they offer before neutering. And if the ALTs are high, don't panic. Take him off heart worm and flea prevention for a few months and try again. This is very common and frightens many pet owners.

I have a great article written by renowned Havanese breeder and vet Dr. JoAnn Baldwin explaining the liver in a Havanese. Most vets don't know this. Doc is unusual because of her experience breeding Havs and HSDs.

I'll post the article as soon as I figure out how to upload it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The vet said you just never know what dog may react to raisins. She had seen dogs that ate raisins and it did became a problem. If you wait and it becomes a problem it maybe too late.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

_
Also, getting a clean sterile urine speciman is not an innocuous procedure. They either catheter the urethra or insert a needle through the abdomen into the bladder. What if they miss or the tech is inexperienced? Its invasive I wouldn't recommend it unless absolutely necessary._

I have always been able to obtain a clean urine sample from both my dogs and cats, though some are more challenging than others . I use a stainless steel, long handled ladle that I slip directly under the urine stream. I then transfer the sample directly into a sterile container, often provided by my vet. I either take immediately to my vet's office, or if it will be a short while, I refrigerate before taking. It takes a little practice, but it saves my pets (especially my cats) from a great deal of stress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The vet said you just never know what dog may react to raisins. She had seen dogs that ate raisins and it did became a problem. If you wait and it becomes a problem it maybe too late.


I agree. From what I've been told by many of my veterinary friends, the problem with grapes (and raisins) is that, yes, many dogs eat them with impunity many times. But since they don't know HOW grapes are toxic, and a dog can become critically ill from very small amounts with no warning, (even if they have eaten grapes with no problem before) the only safe way to handle grape/raisin ingestion is to treat aggresively and immediately. Otherwise, you are playing Russian Roulette. Yes, your dog MAY be absolutely fine. They could also be dead. And once symptoms are noticeable, there is usually irreversible organ damage.

Unfortunately, BTDT with Kodi last year. DH fed him some grapes, and he ended up in the ER, then having to have follow-up blood work for several days even though they were able to get him to vomit the grapes. They did give me the choice of "just watching" him, but warned me that by the time we noticed symptoms, there was no guarantee they could reverse the damage. Personally, I wasn't willing to take that chance with my beloved dog. My husband learned an expensive lesson.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I was eating grapes one,day, and wasn't sure if one had dropped on the floor and that Gracie might have eaten it. I became very concerned that she could have eaten one and I didn't know about it, I wasn't sure what to do. I really didn't think she had one, but geez, I wouldn't forgive myself if she had consumed one, unbeknownst to me, only to find out, too late and damage done, that she did eat some. Sooo, I gave her some hydrogen peroxide to make her vomit. Several minutes later, when she threw up, I was happy to see that she hadn't ingested any grapes. I was very relieved that I didn't see any grapes, and also that I didn't have to make a trip to the vets or wait several days to see what the outcome may have been.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The vet also mentioned treating after it becomes a problem is sometimes just too costly for an unknown outcome.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

We live in a world driven by fear, which causes anxiety and depression. Its no wonder 40% of Americans are taking some type of anti-anxiety/anti-depression meds. 

Sometimes I play devil's advocate on this forum; not to be disagreeable, but to present another viewpoint than the popular one. There are lots of people who read this forum, but are afraid to give their differing views. I'm just offering another thought.

Disclaimer: I don't think anyone should feed their pets grapes, but neither should you vilify a conservative vet for choosing another option. An option that I personally would appreciate.eace:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> We live in a world driven by fear, which causes anxiety and depression. Its no wonder 40% of Americans are taking some type of anti-anxiety/anti-depression meds.
> 
> Sometimes I play devil's advocate on this forum; not to be disagreeable, but to present another viewpoint than the popular one. There are lots of people who read this forum, but are afraid to give their differing views. I'm just offering another thought.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't think anyone should feed their pets grapes, but neither should you vilify a conservative vet for choosing another option. An option that I personally would appreciate.eace:


Of course your views are always appreciated, Karen! And more often than not, you and I are in agreement. But in this case, what bothers me is that the vet didn't give the owner the full story and the options, then let them make the decision. From what the OP said, the vet ONLY gave the "wait and see" response. IMO that was the irresponsible part.

When Kodi ate the grapes, I was fully informed of options and the risks (including the fact that he MIGHT be fine if we did nothing) then, I asked a couple of vet friends what THEY would do if it were thier dog. Both of my friends, plus the ER vet, (plus my own vet, after treatment) said that if it were their dog, they wouldn't take the chance. I would fully understand someone making the informed decision to wait, especially if that decision was based on finances. But I think the owner has a right to know the options AND the risks involved.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, here's a bit I left out to keep the story short. About an hour after we called the vet, after everything we read, we were too nervous to just leave it and wait. So we decided to induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. Puppy threw up big chunks of grapes and raisins. He threw up again around midnight, and we were worried we didnt get everything out, which is why we rushed him to the ER. His BUN and Creatinine levels were a bit elevated. The ER vet gave us the option of admitting him and putting him on IV, but he also thought it would be ok for us to monitor him. We took him back for the panel test everyday for another 3 days, before his numbers came down. So long story short, if we had not induced vomiting, the ER vet was pretty sure he would have gone into renal failure. So whether or not we live in a world driven by fear, it is not the vet's place to suggest we wait, when waiting could be life threatening. 

and regarding the urine sample - it doesnt seem so difficult to me. The ER vet let our pup pee and he caught it in a specimen bottle and tested it that way. He said the other alternative would have been to put a needle in his bladder, but that didnt have to happen.

Regardless, I guess for us, the whole grape thing was not blown out of proportion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> Well, here's a bit I left out to keep the story short. About an hour after we called the vet, after everything we read, we were too nervous to just leave it and wait. So we decided to induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. Puppy threw up big chunks of grapes and raisins. He threw up again around midnight, and we were worried we didnt get everything out, which is why we rushed him to the ER. His BUN and Creatinine levels were a bit elevated. The ER vet gave us the option of admitting him and putting him on IV, but he also thought it would be ok for us to monitor him. We took him back for the panel test everyday for another 3 days, before his numbers came down. So long story short, if we had not induced vomiting, the ER vet was pretty sure he would have gone into renal failure. So whether or not we live in a world driven by fear, it is not the vet's place to suggest we wait, when waiting could be life threatening.
> 
> and regarding the urine sample - it doesnt seem so difficult to me. The ER vet let our pup pee and he caught it in a specimen bottle and tested it that way. He said the other alternative would have been to put a needle in his bladder, but that didnt have to happen.
> 
> Regardless, I guess for us, the whole grape thing was not blown out of proportion.


Yes, but there is no reason to do a urinalysis on a healthy dog.

I would have done exactly what you did in the case of the grapes, though... and did, when Kodi was fed some a year ago) In his case, we knew exactly how many he had eaten, but the peroxide didn't make him vomit. (I've since learned that you have to replace peroxide every 6 months, whether it has been opened or not, or it loses it's effectiveness) At the ER, they were (eventually) able to get him to vomit up the 3 grapes, all whole.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

inphinyti said:


> Well, here's a bit I left out to keep the story short. About an hour after we called the vet, after everything we read, we were too nervous to just leave it and wait. So we decided to induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. Puppy threw up big chunks of grapes and raisins. He threw up again around midnight, and we were worried we didnt get everything out, which is why we rushed him to the ER. His BUN and Creatinine levels were a bit elevated. The ER vet gave us the option of admitting him and putting him on IV, but he also thought it would be ok for us to monitor him. We took him back for the panel test everyday for another 3 days, before his numbers came down. So long story short, if we had not induced vomiting, the ER vet was pretty sure he would have gone into renal failure. So whether or not we live in a world driven by fear, it is not the vet's place to suggest we wait, when waiting could be life threatening.
> 
> and regarding the urine sample - it doesnt seem so difficult to me. The ER vet let our pup pee and he caught it in a specimen bottle and tested it that way. He said the other alternative would have been to put a needle in his bladder, but that didnt have to happen.
> 
> Regardless, I guess for us, the whole grape thing was not blown out of proportion.


I think you did all right things. Especially because you said the BUN and Creat were elevated. I understand why they would want a urine sample. Glad that your puppy is ok.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Heather. I'm so very glad too


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow! I'm so glad your little one's okay. I definitely think you did right by trusting your instincts. It can definitely be hard to find a good vet. I had to switch Daisy's vet two months ago as well. I hope you find a great vet that will advocate you and your pup's well being.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Daisysmom. I was so scared. and then after we knew he'd be OK, I started to get furious and now I really want to give that vet a piece of my mind!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would not be very happy…What was his rationale for waiting? I know after treatment the ER vet said at 10lbs 30 raisins might be ok, but you never know. I would never take that chance.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

inphinyti said:


> Thanks Daisysmom. I was so scared. and then after we knew he'd be OK, I started to get furious and now I really want to give that vet a piece of my mind!


I would be so scared too! You handled it really well! I'm glad you didn't have to "wait and see" like the vet suggested. Thank goodness we have more access to information like this forum and the internet in general so that we can be in charge of our pet's healthcare and don't have to solely rely on our veterinarians.

I don't know if it's just me but seems like some vets can be careless because we can't sue for medical malpractice to the fullest extent the way we can if they were our human children because our pets are considered "personal property" by the law. It's quite unnerving.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Heather when I spoke to her she said he'll probably be fine. And I didn't really know to ask or be more pushy about it. That's where I feel I've lost all trust.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is difficult to question someones knowledge when you think they might be wrong. I had a very bad experience with my first Havanese who had heart problems. It's a very long story…I also lost all trust. When we got Scout I knew I needed to find a new vet. I found a great animal hospital and vet.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Again, I'm not advocating feeding pets grapes or raisins........but I am interested in bringing balance to an unproven myth that has rapidly become fact with repetition.

If you are interested read this article.

http://www.thedogplace.org/Nutrition/Grapes-Raisins-ASPCA-09062_bj.asp


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok, and I assume you can see how it might be offensive to call it myth when my dog's blood tests clearly showed it affected him. I think I'll leave it at that, and let you continue your mission of bringing balance.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

inphinyti said:


> Ok, I'll leave it at that, and let you continue your mission of bringing balance.


Nice one! I always appreciate good sarcasm. :wink:

No offense intended! eace:


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

It is pretty hard to find a vet. I have two, a holistic one (very hard to get into unless you have a problem) and a conventional one. I actually like my conventional vet a lot although they always make the traditional statements about food etc. They are willing to listen however and understand that I prefer to do titers and things like that. They are also not money focused which I appreciate. I went to another conventional vet who came highly recommended by someone and they wanted some insane amount to neuter my dog, it was just offensive. In any case it is nice to have a couple of options. You really have to be an advocate for your dog though and do a lot of independent research.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> It is pretty hard to find a vet. I have two, a holistic one (very hard to get into unless you have a problem) and a conventional one. I actually like my conventional vet a lot although they always make the traditional statements about food etc. They are willing to listen however and understand that I prefer to do titers and things like that. They are also not money focused which I appreciate. I went to another conventional vet who came highly recommended by someone and they wanted some insane amount to neuter my dog, it was just offensive. In any case it is nice to have a couple of options. You really have to be an advocate for your dog though and do a lot of independent research.


I think this is a good point. I absolutely adore the holistic vet that I take Kodi to. But if she were not around, my local town vets are very nice people. They really care about animals, and are very willing to listen to me. THe problem is, THEY can't counsel ME, when the going gets tough.

Any time I bring them new information, or any time I want to try something a different way, they are happy to oblige. But, for instance, when my elderly cat was having trouble getting up on things, they x-rayed her, found that she had lots of arthritis in her spine and hips, and offered glucosamine and painkillers. There's certainly nothing wrong with adding glucosamine to her diet, but it certainly is no miracle cure. &#8230;And the pain killers just made her more uncoordinated. When I had Kodi up at the holistic vet, I mentioned the problem, and they suggested low level laser. I've been taking her up there about every 6 weeks, and the results are nothing less than miraculous. She is regularly scaling the 4' PVC picket fence to get out of the back yard.

My local vet was very supportive of this decision, but they just don't offer alternative therapies like that. For the dogs, where Kodi, and now Pixel have the demands of sports put on their bodies, and because they don't mind riding in the car, the trip up to Integrative Animal Health is worth it. For the cat, who is less than fond of the car, we do a combined approach. She goes to the regular vet for "normal" stuff, and Integrative for her laser treatments. Both vets are perfectly fine with this arrangement.

So, if you can't find EACTLY what you need close by, first, try to educate your local vets as long as they are kind, caring, and willing to work with you. But also don't hesitate to go farther afield if your dog has a problem that is stumping the local folks.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Speaking of holistic vets, what is the thought on vaccinations and then more specifically flea and tick medicine? I find that my puppy acts a bit abnormal after his vaccines and also after his k9 advantix topicals. I am planning on trying essential oils for the flea and tick. I'm very worried that the advantix and other items are potentially a form of poison which hurts the host as well as the pests. any thoughts on that?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I do very limited vaccinations on my dogs. They get rabies and that's it. For my hav I only did two rounds of puppy shots (my breeder did one and I did the other), given separately and spaced apart. i titered my hav for distemper and parvo a year later and he showed protected from just the two sets. 

I dont give heartworm. I would consider now that interceptor is back on the market, on the other hand I havent given it in years so not sure I will bother at this point. I do test the dogs twice per year. 

Flea and tick is a lot more difficult. In some parts of the country lyme disease makes tick repellent etc. a must. In Florida we have dog ticks but they are much easier to see and I have only had a problem with them once. But i have not had success with natural flea control unfortunately. 

The other thing is diet. I try to feed the dogs high quality food. I feed a combination of honest kitchen mixed with commercial raw or meat from the supermarket. Ideal is personal diet for the dog but I havent done that yet.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> I think this is a good point. I absolutely adore the holistic vet that I take Kodi to. But if she were not around, my local town vets are very nice people. They really care about animals, and are very willing to listen to me. THe problem is, THEY can't counsel ME, when the going gets tough.
> 
> Any time I bring them new information, or any time I want to try something a different way, they are happy to oblige. But, for instance, when my elderly cat was having trouble getting up on things, they x-rayed her, found that she had lots of arthritis in her spine and hips, and offered glucosamine and painkillers. There's certainly nothing wrong with adding glucosamine to her diet, but it certainly is no miracle cure. &#8230;And the pain killers just made her more uncoordinated. When I had Kodi up at the holistic vet, I mentioned the problem, and they suggested low level laser. I've been taking her up there about every 6 weeks, and the results are nothing less than miraculous. She is regularly scaling the 4' PVC picket fence to get out of the back yard.
> 
> ...


That is very interesting about the laser. I should look into that for my lab. Every once in awhile he has a back problem (usually after a night of chasing by my hav) and has to chill out for a couple of days. that might be a good option for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> That is very interesting about the laser. I should look into that for my lab. Every once in awhile he has a back problem (usually after a night of chasing by my hav) and has to chill out for a couple of days. that might be a good option for him.


I started going to Integrative because Kodi hurt himself in an agility demo. He was walking around like an old man, and he was only about 2 1/2. I had had him to the local vet, and then to an internist at the nearby university vet hospital. They both agreed that he was in pain, but couldn't decide what was going on. He was worked up for pancreatitis, kidney problems and spinal problems. When all of those were negative, the best advice they could give me was to limit his exercise (which he was already doing!!!) and give him Tramadol for the pain.

Another person I know involved with dog sports suggested I try this holistic vet practice, and specifically the vet who specializes in chiropractic. First, I absolutely loved that the very first thing she told me was NOT to put him on the table. She got down on the floor with him, with cookies, (expensive US freeze-dried meat, BTW  ) and played with him in her lap. We both fell in love with her.

He walked in dragging his tail on the ground, and you KNOW how unusual that is for a Havanese. She worked on him, and found that he had pulled muscles on the inside of one hind leg. He trotted out of there with his tail in the air!

Now I take him every 6-8 weeks, just to keep him "tuned up". Most dogs wouldn't need this, if they are just normally active pets. But with all I ask of Kodi, it makes sense to keep him in the best shape possible.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

SJ1998 said:


> I dont give heartworm. I would consider now that interceptor is back on the market, on the other hand I havent given it in years so not sure I will bother at this point. I do test the dogs twice per year.


Hi there! I was just curious why you would consider putting your little one on Interceptor. Would you say it's better than other heartworm preventatives, and why? I'm just curious and am always on the lookout for better options for Daisy! Thanks in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Hi there! I was just curious why you would consider putting your little one on Interceptor. Would you say it's better than other heartworm preventatives, and why? I'm just curious and am always on the lookout for better options for Daisy! Thanks in advance!


It has th fewest, safest ingredients according to Dr. Dodd. Kodi's contract actually said it was the ONLY heartworm med I could use. Of course while it was off the market, my breeder and I had to figure something else out, and I ended up giving him Heartgard every 6 weeks for 6 months of the year instead. But now that Interceptor is back on the market, we're back on that. (Still every 6 weeks and for only the 6 months where infection is possible in this area.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you Karen! That's really helpful.  I'm going to be switching her over for sure. I wonder why they took it off the market though?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Thank you Karen! That's really helpful.  I'm going to be switching her over for sure. I wonder why they took it off the market though?


NovRtis, the company that made it, had to shut down the plant that made it because of problems with a human medication. (It had nothing to do with the Interceptor). Since then, the brand/formulation has been sold to another company, and is back in production.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

krandall said:


> NovRtis, the company that made it, had to shut down the plant that made it because of problems with a human medication. (It had nothing to do with the Interceptor). Since then, the brand/formulation has been sold to another company, and is back in production.


Gotcha! Interesting. I used it live in Cambridge, MA and worked near the Novartis headquarters there.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

krandall said:


> You are always welcome to share experiences with products and providers! No problem at all.  I think the problem with a place like Banfield is that it's hard to develop a long term relationship with one vet, because the vets are "just employees" and tend to move on. I'm glad to hear that you had such a good experience there, and it is very heartening to hear that they referred you to specialists as needed.
> 
> The other thing you need to be very careful about with Banfield or ANY new vet is that they are aware of (or willing to become educated about!) the protocols for vaccine and chemical sensitive breeds like ours. Vets have to learn about many different species and breeds within species. It's not reasonable to expect that they know everything about every breed. It IS reasonable to expect them to be willing to work with ou and learn.


I will say that you are right about the multiple doctors at Banfield. I do generally call and ask for a specific one when I need an appointment. She cried with us when we lost Rascal. We have certainly seen some there that we did not like.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

If you do decide to change vets, I would communicate at some length by email or letter, reviewing your situation(s) and rationale.

What is possible is that a poorly trained vet tech is doing the triage and giving the vet incomplete or bad info.

Either way, let them know why you're taking your business elsewhere.


----------

